# Tell me about Flemish Giants



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, guys...now that I know there are Flemmies inSouthern California...and we're about to double our income (meaning ahouse is not so far into the future now)......

I have to ask...

1. How much space do Flemmies need?

I can't think of anymore questions! I'm still in shockknowing they're so close by!!! Literally like a couple townsover....

I.....must....go....visit...the.....Flemmies!!!! Fawn Flemmish babies for sale...I think I'm gonna faint.

So, please, I beg you...tell me all about this beautiful breed...Iwould love to get one once my girls are spayed and bonded......


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 18, 2007)

I think you'd have to get a boy flemmie... So he could have a lovely little harem of beautiful girls to fawn over him.

I've never had one, so I can't really tell you anything, other than I would love to have one one day.

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

That's EXACTLY what I thought of a moment ago, too!! 

I thought of Tiny and his harem...wouldn't they just LOVE to fawn all over such a big, beautiful boy?? Hehe...

Must....stop....looking....at....petfinder!! 

Hehe...


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh man, Petfinder is bad... All those lovely bunnies that need homes, makes you want to take them all home.

But, if you do indeed get that wonderful boost in income, then I'm sureyou'll be able to jump on getting the girls spayed andbonded. Then, you can scheme about how to add a lovelyflemmie boy to the mix.

I mean, think about it. I've got my three in a big 5x2x2 NICcondo, and there's tons of room. You could probably fit yourthree girls plus a big flemmie boy in a 5x2x3 cage, just add one morelevel to the top... 

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, you're HORRIBLE!! Hehe...

I've got so many thoughts going on in my mind...

Here's the situation with the income:

My husband and I have our own Electrical company, and he just got thefinal approval for his Contractor's license (we're just waiting for itto arrive in the mail, get together the bonding and worker's compstuff, and we've got the license! We've been waiting ayear!). We've been running our company based on word-of-mouthfor almost three years, now, and with the license will be able to (1)advertise, (2) actually do work for commercial properties (which thereis so much work for out there, it's REDICULOUS...and the license wasall that was stopping us), and (3) do work for rental property ownersthat were skeptical to use us before sans license. We havequite a few friends that, once they got their license, said theirincome and workload literally doubled within a couple weeks!:shock: So, we're literally about a month away from thatdoubling...and all the possibilities keep creeping up in mymind...

Anyway, soon after our finances actually get straightened out from thisthree years of barely scraping by, we'll be able to move to a largerspace, and I can see that we'd be able to get a house about a year fromnow, meaning we'd actually have a yard, and such! (Which issomething I cannot even imagine right now...)

Anyway, there ya go...I think there'll be a lot of posts from me aboutthis or that for the girls now that things are finally happening forus! I'm so excited to get them all spayed and bonded andready for more company!!  It's soclose....hehe!! I'm just giddy!

:happydance:wiggle:woohoo:lol:toast:


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Mar 18, 2007)

Ah...you want to know about Flemmies. I can help you!

First of all, we're very laid back and easygoing. We like to sleep atleast 20 - 22 hours per day although some days we do like to have somefun and stay awake an extra few minutes.

We do NOT like to be picked up. When you do that, you dishonor ourregalness and do not be surprised if we kick you or nip you. You aresupposed to bow down to us and remain at our level and not expect us torise to yours. Trust me, if we wanted to rise to your level...we'd jumpon your chair or bed and get your attention.

Now about space. A one bedroom apartment will do as well as a wholehouse - as long as you remember that it is ALL ours. We allow you toshare our space but you must remember that we own it. We will show youwhere to put our litter box and where we like our food bowl to be. Wemight allow you to put it different places (for instance, mom doesn'tlike the idea of putting my litter box right in front of the frig...soI try to respect her thoughts on that and allow her to keep it out ofthe kitchen).

We do not NEED run time outdoors if we have full run of the house -which of COURSE we will have. Right? OF COURSE right....However, we do like the outdoors if it is a mild day. Just don't gousing that clicky thing that flashes around us. We know how good welook - no one else needs to know.

Now about our diet. A really good flemish slave provides unlimitedgreens, craisins, carrots and bananas on a "whenever you want it..yougot it" basis. Unfortunately, some slaves, like my mom...take longer totrain than others. We also like calf manna in our food (especially ifwe're under 18 months old) and it is pretty important for us as we grow.

Oh - and about our ears. You may admire them from a distance. We may allow you to get close and give us ear rubs.

BUT NO LAUGHING at them, POINTING at them or making fun of them.

The BunFather


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh Rosie!! That would be so wonderful if you got a flemmie!!:happydance I'd be so jealous!

Can't give you a lot of advice because I've never had one, but I justwanted to say, if you get a garden, you *must* get a huge big runfor your flemmie and the three lovlies to have fun outside withyou...nothing better than being out in the run with the bunnies on ahot day!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

They sleep 22 hours a day? That's practically the whole day!:shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sorry - that was sort of said in fun...maybe 20 hours? 18 hours? 

The thing is...flemmies are known for being...laid back....definitely not an "energizer rabbit" like some other breeds.

But I have seen Tiny sleep in the same spot for 8 hours at a time - and he has free roam of the house.

And who knows - he might be more active at night when I'm asleep..he pretty much lives in the kids' wing of the house..

Peg

(I'm "The BunFather"'s Mom - that is his nickname for his blog, etc)
*
AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> They sleep 22 hours aday? That's practically the whole day!:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, thank you Bunfather...for gracing my thread with your awesome presence!!!
:bow

So, wow, it actually sounds like we'd definitely be able to provide forsuch a handsome fellow! I would like to get a larger placebefore getting a Flemmie (as I don't think adding another body to thecurrent scene would be a good idea, necessarily...we're a hair's breathaway from feeling crowded...any additions would push us over the edge).

So, larger place, bunny proof like CRAZY, get the girls spayed andbonded...then introduce the Master of the Harem.Hehe!! I'm excited!! 

Ok, so being completely honest here.........I made a deal with Jesse(JAK Rabbitry) that if she has a blue-eyed dutchie in this recentlitter (and I mean FULL ON blue eyes), I would LOVE to take one off herhands. If not, she said that the next litter is guaranteed tohave blue eyes...in which case, I'll take one of THOSE beauties off herhands. I haven't mentioned a SINGLE WORD of this to myhusband...it's completely secret for now. BUT...it is anintention of mine. I have a few breeds I MUST HAVE...here'smy list.

1. Flemmish Giant 
2. Lionhead (there's a lionhead named Dandelion at theBunnyLuv shelter I'd love to adopt...as well as a few of Peg's babies,hehe!)
3. Blue-eyed black dutchie and possibly chocolate dutchie (any eye color for choc)
4. Lionhead Lop (maybe...not definite addition)
5. ANY breed in the fawn color...oh, it just melts me
6. I would also love a blue colored bun...with fur the texture of Flower's...does that exist??
7. As many bunnies from the BunnyLuv shelter as I can get away with, hehe!!

I know there are more, but for some reason they aren't coming to mindat this moment. There used to be a lop on the list, but now Ihave my Trixie! 

Hehe...I've got intentions...and WATCH OUT...my intentions usuallybecome reality fairly quickly after I've outlined them like this!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, you can always have one of my lionlops once I get the breeding going....

I think I'm going to take Billy Sunny back to his mama (Milina - achocolate doe). I also want to take him to a tort lionlop I have. 

And you can have one of my babies anytime you want - you just let meknow what you're wanting! I think its $75 to fly rabbits w/Frontier airlines and breeders do it all the time! 

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Hehe...I'll let you know when we're able to do it, Peg!! 

I wouldn't want a lionhead (aside from cute little Dandelion) fromanyone else but you...so I will definitely take you up onthat. 

I'm so excited...

And, no worries...I have no qualms about flying a bunny from Texas,given that Trixie was so unstressed from her flight from NY!

Do you have a site with all your babies on it, and price information, and such, so I can add it to our financial planning??

Edited to add: found yer site...hehe...it was in your profile. I'm a goof!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

All I have to say is yes Flemish Giants do sleep alot.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 18, 2007)

Well now that I know you live so close to aFlemish breeder... I have more reason to come nap your growing herd! Iknow you wouldn't last long before looking for another (it's somethingabout that number 3, no one likes to have just 3, lol).


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Hehe...too true...I think once someone reaches three, things just EXPLODE!! 

Don't be surprised if I have more than 7 by the end of the year, hehe!! 

:thumbup

Just....don't tell my husband...hehe!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh no...I made the mistake of checking out Peg'ssite....and have fallen in love with one (who is stunningly like Mr.Tumnus, hehe). We'll see how it all works out...

Ya never know....hehe!! 

(As a note: I would wait until my other two girls are spayed, and tryto bond all four...in which setting I would just combine all threecages, which would provide PLENTY of space for all, and not take up anyadditional floorspace! )

I'm crazy...and am NOT informing my hubby of ANY of this, hehe!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

This got me thinking. If you justbring one home without telling him, he'll fall in love and all will bewell :embarrassed:, that's what I'll do when it's time for another:whistling.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Haha...I'm already kinda planning on doing thatwith a blue-eyed dutchie I will eventually get. I knowexactly where I'm getting him/her, and from what line, and everything,hehe! 

Hehe...I'm officially a Crazy Bunny Lady!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hehe...I'm officially a Crazy Bunny Lady!




Ha beat you to it!:bunnydance:


----------



## Gussy (Mar 20, 2007)

How big are their poop? If you let them all over the house, how many litter box would you need?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

Want pictures?


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

I remember the first time I saw Flemmie poop:shock:I remember thinking, "well, it does make sense...bigbunny=big poops!". lol.

I hope I can get a Flemmie someday. I would love a big fawn Flemmie like Cali or a sleek black one like Tiny.

And Rosie, you need a boy bunny in this menagerie youre acquiring!!Trust me, your hubby will love having a boy bunny to bond with!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Hehe!! Yeah...I've been thinking about the size that poop will be, hehe!! 

And yes, fawn is the way I'll be going, and I'll be wanting a boy, but we'll see how that works out.

For now, though, I'm aiming at my dutchie being a boy. 
*
Haley wrote: *


> I remember the first time Isaw Flemmie poop :shock:I remember thinking, "well, it doesmake sense...big bunny=big poops!". lol.
> 
> I hope I can get a Flemmie someday. I would love a big fawn Flemmie like Cali or a sleek black one like Tiny.
> 
> And Rosie, you need a boy bunny in this menagerie youre acquiring!!Trust me, your hubby will love having a boy bunny to bond with!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I, for one, would love to see comparisonpictures of poop...in fact, I was thinking of doing it for my girls'poops, since they're all so different in size. Hehe!!

Only bunny people would think of poo pictures as being interesting....hehe!! 
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Want pictures?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

Tomorrow I will take pics of poops. Litter pan day


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> I, for one, would love to see comparison pictures ofpoop...in fact, I was thinking of doing it for my girls' poops, sincethey're all so different in size. Hehe!!
> 
> Only bunny people would think of poo pictures as being interesting....hehe!!
> *
> ...


Just for comparison of course:rollseyes.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 21, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> I, for one, would love to see comparison pictures ofpoop...in fact, I was thinking of doing it for my girls' poops, sincethey're all so different in size. Hehe!!
> 
> Only bunny people would think of poo pictures as being interesting....hehe!!
> *
> ...


:laugh:Only on a rabbit forum... lol. We really are crazy.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 21, 2007)

I wanna see!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

Haha!!! That's too funny...I actually took a pic of my girls' poops last night!!

Here's the pic...Trixie's the far left, followed by Flower's, followed by Maisie's...hehe!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)

Is it me or does this seem really bad.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, as long as y'all aren't trying to "one-up" each other..

(My bunny's poops are bigger than yours..).

YUCK.

That's almost as bad as Daisy going treasure hunting in the litterbox all the time....Rosie is just going to LOVE that!

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> Is it me or does this seem really bad.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

Haha!!! I can't wait to see it,Peg...I really can't...even if she has a dirty nose all the time,she'll still be my sixth (counting the kitties) pride andjoy!!  

This isn't to mention the fact that Flower has a treasure-hunting habit in the litterbox, too, hehe!!! 

One good thing, I cover the litter with hay...so she'll have to work abit to get there...though something tells me she'll be stubborn enoughto find her way through it all!! Hehe!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

P.S. Nope, definitely not competing...

Besides, who could complete with Flemmie poo???? :shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> One good thing, I cover the litter with hay...so she'll haveto work a bit to get there..
> 
> I can see her now...
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

Hehe!! Yeah, I can see it, too...what a goof! 

I can't wait for her spunkitude...that'll be fun!  And I mean it, too...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

She can compare she has Tiny!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 26, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Here's the pic...Trixie's the far left, followed byFlower's, followed by Maisie's...hehe!!




That's funny. My three are the same way except Toby's areobviously the smallest. Snuggy's poops have been HUGE lately- like marbles! I'm glad because that must mean she's "cleanas a whistle", but DANG!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

The details on those pics is disturbing.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 26, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> The details on those pics is disturbing.


Yes.... a little too sharp. 

For future pictures, can you placea dime in the picture, so wecan reference the size? BecausePebbles would be the size ofBBs compared to your golf ballsizes. 

Rainbows!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

I was thinking about that.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

HAHA!!! You guys are too funny!!! 

Yes, next time I'll just put a dime in, or something...and try not toget too close-up. I think I was thinking too much as far asnot getting too much dead space in the picture.Hehe!! 

But, yes, I agree...the detail is disturbing...and quite gross!! :?


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 27, 2007)

JadeIcing wrote:


> The details on those pics is disturbing.



Ahem. Yes. Well. Plenty of roughage there. Very well fed bunnies. Exellent stool sample.


Not really sure what else to say. :shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 29, 2007)

Bumping this for okiron. :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought I might resurrect this thread, since it's so neat to me that we finally have our baby Flemish Giant boy, Teeny. 

We're having SO much fun with him...he's so cuddly, and smart, and so different from the other bunnies in how he moves, and reacts, and lazes around...

I can't tell ya'll how blessed I feel with all my ten babies (hey, the kitties count in that...hehe!). I feel like the dream I always had as a child has come true in them being here...and I feel like I've got buns of all variences.

I've got the TINY mini-rexes, the lop, the rescues, the dwarf (mix), the blue eyed white, the Flemish Giant. Oh man...and such a varience on color! Broken black, broken tort, broken fawn, golden fawn, black, black with vienna genes mixed in, chinchilla, pure white...oh man...

It's just so neat having so many amazing babies...

And add to that the fact that it's almost Maisie's second birthday...it sure is happy times over here!


----------



## Maukin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm having a vast ammount of entertainment reading this thread. I had no idea, except by being with them, that Flemmies slept 10 hours a day. Mine are usually parked in a corner of my office, snoozing together in a cuddly little pile or just lying together peacefully. They love each other so much, will this change once Bracken is older? I'm planning on having him neutered. When would be a good time for this since I'd like to have it done before sexual tension breaks their bond?? He's ten weeks old now.

Oh, and poops are BIG here too!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 26, 2007)

I would not recommend having him neutered too early. I usually suggest 5 months of age.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 26, 2007)

holy sh.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LITERALLY 

:whistling


tracy


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 26, 2007)

Thought I should add that the Flemish information post is interesting and has lots of Flemish information, too.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 26, 2007)

*I think Tiny sleeps more like 16-18 hours per day....snuggled with Miss Bea of course...

Peg

Maukin wrote:*


> I had no idea, except by being with them, that Flemmies slept 10 hours a day.


----------



## stargazerLily (Dec 26, 2007)

I have to agree, it is so much fun having a flemish giant! I swear Nebula is smarter than my other two rabbits combined, and he's such a character. If I can manage to get all three rabbits bonded, he will be the ring leader of the bunch.

Although I haven't noticed his poops being any bigger than my other two quite yet.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 27, 2007)

The adults rest a lot, but the babies tend to be pretty active and curious.

This pair of boysare just 3 months old (tomorrow) and already over 8 lbs each.... they love to check out new corners and chase the dogs. (The dogs don't like that game!) They calm down around 10-14 months of age. Then they become the household doorstop. LOL!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 27, 2007)

Tough to get a scale on their size, but this was them at 4 weeks of age:






Only one of them will fit in that box right now....


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 27, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> The adults rest a lot, but *the babies tend to be pretty active and curious.*


Tell me about it! Teeny is by far the most curious of the bunch...ever. He's already far surpassed the others' ability to get into trouble, and is DYING to meet Trixie everytime I open his upper cage door...it's so cute! He's so social, and so eager to say hello to everyone that comes by...he'll chase ya down to say hi! 

I'm enjoying the curiousity and goofiness while it lasts!!


----------



## Maukin (Dec 28, 2007)

My guyes can be downright goofy!!

They binky and play and chase, and then they're done and they flop out and rest for an hour or six. Lichen is beginning to calm down at bit. When nutball time is over he likes to flop next to my computer chair and I talk to him. I'm going to have to build him a bigger house soon!!!!


----------

